# English Premier League Spain La Liga Match Preview Prediction Odds



## alessandro (Aug 13, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE*

*Manchester United vs Swansea City*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/16/2014

Swansea City seeking revenge against Man United

In Manchester United's opening match in the English Premier League - against Swansea City on August 16, 19:45 ( GMT+8 ) - can Louis van Gaal continue to keep his side in top form after winning five pre-season matches? The Swans are hoping for a counter punch against Manchester United following their 2-0 loss at Old Trafford last January. Can they avenge that defeat

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.31
Away: 8.75

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.76
Away: 7.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.50 | 2.03
Away +1.50 | 1.90

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.75 | 2.13
Away:  +0.75 | 1.78

Pick: *Manchester United*

*Liverpool vs Southampton*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/17/2014

New Liverpool players take old team Southampton

Liverpool humiliated German club Borussia Dortmund 4-0 in a recent club friendly at Anfield. The win got Liverpool fans into thinking that Luis Suarez will not be missed, as Liverpool showed that none of last season's speed and fluency was lost. On August 17, 20:30 ( GMT+8 ), Liverpool will open their 2014-15 English Premier League campaign against Southampton, where they got most of their summer acquisitions: Rickie Lambert, Adam Lallana and Dejan Lovren

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.35
Away: 7.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.75
Away: 6.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.50 | 2.04
Away +1.50 | 1.89

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 1.77
Away:  +0.50 | 2.14

Pick: *Liverpool*

*Newcastle United vs Manchester City*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/17/2014

Newcastle United to deny Man City opening day victory

A 3-nil defeat against Arsenal in the Community Shield enhanced the doubts regarding Manchester City's ability to defend their Premier League title this season as many teams in the league have strengthened their squads this summer. Manchester City will face Newcastle United, a side that have not defeated the Sky Blues since 1996. Sans big signings, should we expect Man City to surrender their opening match straight away against Newcastle United on August 17, 23:00( GMT+8 )?

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 4.90
Away: 1.67

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.70
Away: 2.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +1.00 | 1.79
Away -1.00 | 2.16

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  +0.50 | 1.72
Away:  -0.50 | 2.21

Pick: *Manchester City*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Aug 15, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE*

*Arsenal vs Crystal Palace*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/17/2014

Confident Arsenal to test mettle of Crystal Palace

Arsenal begin their 2014-15 English Premier League campaign by tackling Crystal Palace on August 17, 00:30 (GMT+8) at home. With several new players in the roster and the morale-boosting win versus defending English champions Manchester City for the English Community Shield, Arsene Wenger has every reason to be confident he and his team could start the English Premier League on a good note and return to title contention once again. Base on Stats of arsenal and Palace I think Arsenal high Percent rate to win this Game this Match will be going to Arsenal.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.24
Away: 10.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.65
Away: 8.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.50 | 1.82
Away +1.50 | 2.13

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 1.66
Away:  +0.50 | 2.31

Pick: *Arsenal*

*Stoke City vs Aston Villa*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/16/2014

Mark Hughes began to exert a new more adventurous playing style upon the Potters last campaign, and more new additions to the squad look set to improve entertainment levels in Staffordshire even further. Former Barcelona wonderkid Bojan Krkic will be looking to resurrect his career with Mark Hughes' men, whilst Mame Biram Diouf will add a further goal threat after arriving from Bundesliga side Hannover. However, last season’s 3-1 win over Arsenal was Villa manager Paul Lambert’s first victory on the opening weekend of a Premier League season. I like Stoke and I always think it’s hard to beat them at their ground. I think they will have ample to stay up this year and I can see them winning quite comfortably on the opening day. I think they’ll be the top Midlands club at the end of the season. Stoke City Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.91
Away: 3.95

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.54
Away: 4.50

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 1.92
Away +0.50 | 2.01

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.50
Away: 0.00 | 2.66

Pick: *Stoke City*

*Leicester City vs Everton*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/16/2014

Leicester will be without the services of new signings Marc Albrighton and Matthew Upson, who are suffering with hip and foot injuries respectively. Jamie Vardy has been struggling with a thigh injury but may yet be fit in time for Saturday. Brian Oviedo is still recovering from the broken leg he suffered last season and there has been no word as of yet about when we will see him return to action for Everton. Seamus Coleman faces a late fitness test after struggling with an ankle injury and this game may just come too early for him. Leicester may have already defeated Everton in pre-season but they both fielded weakened teams and so this can’t be taken as a serious reflection of the strengths of both sides. However, I do expect Leicester to give a very good account of themselves in the game against Everton and kick off their campaign with a 1-1 draw.

*1x2 Odds*
DRAW: 3.35

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
DRAW: 2.04

Pick: *DRAW*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Aug 16, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE*

*Burnley vs Chelsea*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/19/2014

The worst time to face a newly promoted team is in your opening fixture, so Chelsea will not thank the fixture planners for sending them to Burnley. The ‘Ginger Mourinho’ faces the real one in the kind of culture clash the Premier League specialises in. The (relatively) skint Lancastrians welcome the King’s Road gentry, the millionaires pursuing the title encountering the journeymen whose target is survival. Burnley will show endeavour and grit, but Chelsea will, of course, win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 8.00
Away: 1.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 6.00
Away: 1.92

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +1.00 | 2.35
Away -1.00 | 1.67

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  +0.50 | 1.97
Away:  -0.50 | 1.93

Pick: *Chelsea*


----------



## alessandro (Aug 20, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE*

*Sunderland vs Manchester United*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/24/2014

Man United hoping to avoid second straight loss

Louis Van Gaal's first English Premier League match in charge of Manchester United did not turn out well as the Red Devils were beaten at Old Trafford by Swansea via a 1-2 scoreline, duplicating the opening day home loss to Ipswich (2-3) way back in 1972. Travelling to Sunderland on August 24, 23:00 ( GMT+8 ), can Van Gaal put forward the ideal formation for Manchester United, which have struggled at 3-5-2? I think Manchester United Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 4.80
Away: 1.75

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.80
Away: 2.32

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.75 | 1.96
Away -0.75 | 1.97

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  +0.50 | 1.65
Away:  -0.50 | 2.33

Pick: *Manchester United*


*Everton vs Arsenal*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/24/2014

Arsenal could retain top spot at Everton's expense

Arsène Wenger and his Arsenal side started off their English Premier League campaign with a 2-1 win against the ten-man Crystal Palace side at the Emirates Stadium. Aaron Ramsey paved the way for victory after he netted at injury time. Can Arsenal notch a second straight win when they visit Everton on August 24, 00:30 ( GMT+8 ) at Goodison Park? Everton enter the match fresh from a 2-2 draw with newly promoted side Leicester City. On the last match of this match Everton Win i think Everton Win Again This Match.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.73
Away: 2.58

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.35
Away: 3.05

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home 0.00 | 2.02
Away 0.00 | 1.91

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 2.04
Away: 0.00 | 1.86

Pick: *Everton*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *English Premier League Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Aug 21, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE*

*Aston Villa vs Newcastle United*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/23/2014

Paul Lambo’s Villas got off to the proverbiabubble flying one with a mugnificent 1-0 win at the Britannica, but Newcastle showed even in defeat to Man City that they’re certainly no pullovers. Alan Lampardieu’s Magpiles were despotly unplucky not to come away with a share of the soils, and the new lad Rennie Cableguy looks like a useful edition. Captain Fabricio Coloccini is in contention to return following a knee injury, while Cheikh Tiote is also in line to be considered after overcoming a hamstring problem. Lambert revealed this week that Jores Okore is nearing an end to his rehabilitation from his long-term knee injury, but Sunday's game will come too soon for the Villa defender to be considered. Newcatle United Win

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.49
Away: 2.87

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.35
Away: 3.55

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home 0.00 | 1.83
Away 0.00 | 2.11

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 1.89
Away:  0.00 | 2.01

Pick: *Newcastle United*


*Chelsea vs Leicester City*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/23/2014

The new players of Chelsea Diego Costa and Cesc Fabregas were the two major recruits of the season for Chelsea and both players showed their arrivals in style. Diego Costa scored just minutes into his debut and Cesc Fabregas had two assists in a superb performance as Chelsea opened its account with victory. There will be a always advantage for home team and Chelsea will be definitely looking to cash against Leicester City. Chelsea Win

Home: 1.20
Away: 11.50

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.60
Away: 9.75

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -2.00 | 2.17
Away +2.00 | 1.78

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -1.00 | 2.42
Away: +1.00 | 1.60

Pick: *Chelsea*

*Swansea City vs Burnley*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/23/2014

The starting game of Louis Van Gaal as the manager of Manchester United in Premeir League was shattered by the composed Swansea side who deserved to win. Manchester United defense had gaping holes and whenever the Swan’s attacked, united fans had heart on their mouth. Swansea have a much composed team and Gary Monk after replacing Laudrap has shown that he is much capable of developing a team capable of competing against big teams. Swansea with the win against Manchester United are high on confidence and are likely to win comfortably against the newly promoted side. Burnley on the other hand full of endeavor and determination will try to win the game. Swansea City Win.

Home: 1.62
Away: 5.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.35
Away: 4.70

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.21
Away +1.00 | 1.75

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.36
Away: +0.50 | 1.63

Pick: *Swansea City*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *EPL Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Aug 23, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE*

*Manchester City vs Liverpool*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/26/2014

Sergio Agüero came off the bench to play the final 10 minutes at Newcastle on Sunday. The Argentine striker has had an extra week to work on his fitness and could start this clash. Daniel Agger, Adam Lallana, Jon Flanagan and Ousama Assaidi are all sidelined for Liverpool. Lazar Marković is now fit and could make his debut on Monday. Provided Manchester City don’t put in another low-key performance we think they have enough to see off Liverpool. The Reds have a good squad and their pace on the right wing does look a threat to the Manchester City defence which is why we have them down to score. The attacking ability at Pellegrini’s disposal may just see them off though.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.85
Away: 4.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.46
Away: 4.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.51
Away +1.00 | 1.59

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 2.47
Away:  +0.50 | 1.58

Pick: *Manchester City*

*Sunderland vs Manchester United*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/24/2014

The Red Devils were left reeling as they slumped to a shock 2-1 home reverse at the hands of Swansea City in the opening game of the Premier League campaign and, even at this early stage of the season, Van Gaal will know the importance of his side bouncing back against the Black Cats. Sunderland claimed notable scalps against Newcastle United and Manchester City on home turf in the top flight last term, while the Black Cats also got the better of this weekend’s visitors at Stadium of Light in the Capital One Cup back in January. My Prediction of this match is DRAW

*1x2 Odds*
DRAW: 3.35

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
DRAW: 2.17

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.50 | 2.17
Away -0.50 | 1.79

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.98
Away: -0.25 | 1.92

Pick: *Sunderland*

*Tottenham Hotspur vs Queens Park Rangers*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/24/2014

Harry Redknapp makes his first return to White Hart Lane, where he hoisted Tottenham Hotspur from the relegation zone to regular Champions League contenders during almost four years in north London, since his acrimonious divorce from Daniel Levy. His former player Danny Rose has led the calls for the 67-year-old to be granted “a good reception”, though QPR will hope Spurs are sluggish after their Europa League qualifying exploits in Cyprus on Thursday. It is 20 years since Rangers last triumphed across the capital at Spurs. Their new signings, Mauricio Isla and Leroy Fer, should feature. This match Tottemham Win.

Home: 1.49
Away: 6.60

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.02
Away: 5.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 1.86
Away +1.00 | 2.08

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.03
Away: +0.50 | 1.87

Pick: *Tottenham Hotspur*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *English Premier League Best Football Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 11, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE*

*Arsenal vs Manchester City*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/13/2014

Welbeck's arrival could bolster Arsenal

Arsène Wenger is hopeful the addition of former Manchester United forward Danny Welbeck could bolster the attacking play of Arsenal when they host defending Premier League champions Manchester City on September 13, 19:45(GMT+8). Though Arsenal's injury list is piling up, the team have managed to not lose a match just yet this season, and are hopeful they could repeat their performance in the 3-0 Community Shield victory against City. Will City deny the host the victory?

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.89
Away: 2.44

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.55
Away: 2.90

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home 0.00 | 2.19
Away 0.00 | 1.77

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 2.16
Away:  0.00 | 1.76

Pick: *Arsenal*


*Liverpool vs Aston Villa*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/24/2014

Liverpool target points ahead of Champions League play

Liverpool have responded well to their 3-1 defeat to Manchester City with a comfortable 3-0 win against Tottenham Hotspur five days later. Though the inclusion of Brendan Rodgers' side to Champions League haven't got in their way yet, Liverpool should avoid further dropping of points when they host Aston Villa on September 14, 00:30 (GMT+8). Aston Villa currently enjoys a point advantage to Liverpool after three games played. Will they hold on to it?

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.28
Away: 10.50

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.69
Away: 8.25

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -2.00 | 2.36
Away +2.00 | 1.66

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -1.00 | 2.24
Away: +1.00 | 1.60

Pick: *Aston Villa*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Premier League Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 12, 2014)

*Chealsea vs Swansea City*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/13/2014

The two teams in the Premier League yet to drop any points, Chelsea and Swansea City, go head-to-head at Stamford Bridge when action resumes after the international break, with both teams hoping to extend their 3 match win streak Chelsea defeated Swansea City in last season’s league match away at the Liberty Stadium by a scoreline of 1-0. Demba Ba scored the only goal that afternoon in the 68th minute. It’s always interesting when the two form teams in the division go head-to-head, but home advantage and a star-studded lineup should see Chelsea home, maybe not as comfortably as in previous encounters. Chelsea Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.30
Away: 10.50

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.73
Away: 8.75

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.50 | 2.02
Away +1.50 | 1.91

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.75 | 2.08
Away:  +0.75 | 1.82

Pick: *Chealsea*


*Sunderland vs Tottenham Hotspur*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/13/2014

Gus Poyet has no injuries to worry about and those coming back from international duty are fit and ready to go. The Black Cats may look to go in with one striker meaning either Fletcher or Wickham will miss out in order to bring more solidarity in the centre with an extra midfielder. Spurs have a few players that are touch and go for the trip to the Stadium of Light. Full-back Eric Dier and Danny Rose both picked up knocks in the defeat to Liverpool but should be fit enough to be considering for selection. Roberto Soldado will undergo a late fitness test to see whether he has recovered from a neck injury. I actually fancy Sunderland to cause an upset on the weekend. They played well against Man United in their last home match and I think they can go one better and pull off a big result in front of their fans. Sunderland Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.50
Away: 2.13

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.20
Away: 2.63

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.25 | 2.13
Away -0.25 | 1.81

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 2.49
Away: 0.00 | 1.57

Pick: *Sunderland*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *One Of the Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 14, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Manchester United vs Queens Park Rangers*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/14/2014

Manchester United manager Louis van Gaal could hand a debut to four of his summer recruits as his team look to register their first win of the season. Daley Blind and Radamel Falcao are available after signing on the final day of the transfer window, Marcos Rojo has been granted a work permit and Luke Shaw is fit enough to feature for part of the fixture at Old Trafford. 

Queens Park Rangers boss Harry Redknapp could be without Joey Barton after the midfielder suffered a minor injury in training. That could see Redknapp hand a debut to Sandro, who has been brought in from Tottenham Hotspur, while Niko Kranjcar is expected to be in the matchday squad. 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.26
Away: 12.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.65
Away: 8.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -2.00 | 2.47
Away +2.00 | 1.63

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.75 | 2.02
Away:  +0.75 | 1.88

Pick: *Manchester United*

*Spain La Liga*

*Sevilla vs Getafe*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/15/2014

Sevilla got 4 points out of first two games, but the level of play wasn’t particularly good. “We must do better than we did against Valencia and Espanyol,” said coach Unai Emery. Sevilla played both matches in the same line-up, some players are unhappy with their status, especially Jose Antonio Reyes. “It’s normal that footballers which don’t play in the first team are unhappy, he’s not the only one,” said Emery. 

Getafe didn’t show good football this season, but they luckily managed to win 1:0 over Almeria in the last round. In the recent days there was a big mess with best player, Pedro Leon. It looked like he’d join German side Hannover, but there was some mess, as a result he stayed in Getafe, he trains normally with the squad, but he’s ineligible to play and therefore won’t feature on Sunday. Coach Cosmin Contra expects tough match.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.43
Away: 7.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.94
Away: 6.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 1.73
Away +1.00 | 2.28

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 1.94
Away: -0.50 | 1.96

Pick: *Getafe*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Spain La Liga Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 15, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Hull City vs West Ham United*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/16/2014

Alex Song could make his West Ham United debut on Monday after linking up with the Club on a season-long loan from FC Barcelona. The 27-year-old midfielder possesses plenty of Premier League experience having turned out for Arsenal between 2006-12 and adds healthy competition in the middle of the park. A La Liga winner from his time in Spain, Song can play as a central or defensive midfielder, also filling in at0 centre-half on occasion. He was named in the 2010 Africa Cup of Nations Team of the Tournament.

Former Tottenham midfielder Tom Huddlestone enjoyed a fine 2013/14 season, anchoring the Tigers midfielder as they successfully negotiated their first season back in the top flight and reached the FA Cup final. Huddlestone, 27, played 36 of the club's 38 league games and finally ended a goalscoring drought, which stretched back three seasons and allowed him a trip to the barbers! A product of Derby County's academy, he started his senior career with the Rams before moving on to Tottenham in 2005. He played 144 league games for Spurs and left for Hull last summer. He has been capped four times by England.

West Ham United 2-1 Hull City Barclays Premier League 26 March 2014  

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.12
Away: 3.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.73
Away: 4.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.16
Away +0.50 | 1.81

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.25 | 2.25
Away:  +0.25 | 1.70

Pick: *West Ham United*

---------------------

*Spain La Liga*

*Eibar vs Deportivo La Coruna*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/16/2014

Eibar has presented itself as a climber in the first two rounds in good light and if they continue like this, they will not have to fear for survival. In the two duels they have each achieved a goal. On opening day they triumphed over Real Sociedad, while conceding a minimum away defeat against the current champions Atletico in the second round. You have to say that the two goals scored by Eibar were declared best goals of the respective rounds, which shows very well that Eibar plays attractive football. 

Deportivo did not start very well in the new season as first division. In the first round they were in the away match against Granada even in leadership, but in the end they still lost. On the second day they received Rayo Vallecano at home and again they took the lead but eventually they had to fight for a spot, which is them in fives minutes into stoppage time also managed by a penalty. With four goals conceded in the first two rounds they are among the worst teams in this segment.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.12
Away: 3.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.62
Away: 4.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.12
Away +0.50 | 1.84

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.23
Away: +0.25 | 1.71

Pick: *Eibar*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 19, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Queens Park Rangers vs Stoke City*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/20/2014

QPR have had an extremely rough start to the season. They will be hoping their new beast of a signing, Sandro, will help steady the ship.  The ex Tottenham man arrived at Loftus Road from North London on transfer deadline day.  The Brazilian will add some steal to the QPR midfield and help protect what has been a very leaky defense. Sandro made an interception every 28 minutes last season, made a clearance every 32 minutes, and broke up play with a foul every 28 minutes.  The 25 year old midfielder has some experience at the top level of football, something that can be invaluable when a team is fighting for their lives in a relegation race.

Stoke’s key man will be their Austrian international, Marko Arnautovic.  The former Weder Bremen man joined the club last summer and enjoyed a strong debut season the England scooping up Stoke’s young player of the year award.  Arnautovic has appeared in two matches for the start of this 2014 season and has created five chances in only 144 minutes on the pitch.  Stoke’s biggest problem so far has been their inability to put the ball in the back of the net.  They’ve only done so twice, but their defense has won them points only conceding three times.      

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.76
Away: 2.70

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.30
Away: 3.35

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.25 | 2.40
Away +0.25 | 1.65

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.25 | 2.66
Away:  +0.25 | 1.50

Pick: *Queens Park Rangers*

--------------------

*Aston Villa vs Arsenal*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/20/2014

Aston Villa Manager Paul Lambert has just three injuries to contend with although two of them could be classed as his two star players. Centre-back Ron Vlaar could miss out with a calf injury – the same injury that forced the Dutchman out of the win over Liverpool – whilst star striker Christian Benteke is out until October with his long term injury. Libor Kozak rounds off the Aston Villa injury list with his broken leg which should keep him out until November.

Arsenal Despite the Premier League season being in it’s infancy, Arsenal already have a huge injury list to contend with. The London club currently have the joint most first team players out injured with seven squad members missing at the moment – this is tied alongside Newcastle United and Manchester United who both have seven injuries apiece. Summer signing Mathieu Debuchy is out with an ankle injury sustained against Manchester City last weekend whilst Jack Wilshere is a doubt with an ankle injury of his own. Nacho Monreal could be fit after his back injury.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 4.60
Away: 1.86

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.30
Away: 2.41

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.50 | 2.07
Away -0.50 | 1.87

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.92
Away: -0.25 | 1.98

Pick: *Arsenal*

---------------------

*Swansea City vs Southampton*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/20/2014

Even though it's only four matches in to a long Premier League season, not even the most positive people connected with either club would have predicted this would be a current top-four clash. Swansea's 100% winning record came to an end with last weekend's 4-2 defeat by Chelsea. The Swans have kept two clean sheets in their opening four matches, having managed just one in their last 13 games of last season. Both those clean sheets have come at home, meaning that Rickie Lambert's winner for Southampton in May was the last league goal the Swans have conceded at the Liberty Stadium. 

Saints have only lost one of their last eight league games (W4, D3). Graziano Pelle has scored three goals from six shots on target in his last two Premier League appearances, while Morgan Schneiderlin has already scored more goals this season (three) than he did in 2013-14 (two). Southampton have failed to score in only one of their previous 15 Premier League away matches - in the 0-0 draw against Aston Villa in April.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.47
Away: 2.87

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.97
Away: 3.50

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.47
Away +0.50 | 1.62

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.51
Away: +0.25 | 1.56

Pick: *Southampton*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds *Check out Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 20, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Tottenham Hotspur vs W.B.A*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/21/2014

Spurs are set to be without winger Andros Townsend, who suffered an upper leg injury during their draw in Belgrade with Pochettino admitting that they did not the full extent of the damage. Kyle Walker is the only other player who will miss out on Sunday’s game due to a long-term ankle injury that forced him to miss this summer’s World Cup. West Brom are expected to be at full strength this weekend, with Youssouf Mulumbu and Stephane Sessegnon set to make their return from injury.

I watched West Brom on Soccer Saturday last week and they were really, really bad. The fans were on their backs very quickly and I think it might help them playing away, but I don’t see them getting anything because they don’t look like a team at the moment. Tottenham left a lot of first-choice players out for their long trip in the Europa League and I think they will win this comfortably. The pace of Emmanuel Adebayor is always a threat up front, they close down and they work hard. They are the cert of the weekend.      

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.50
Away: 6.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.10
Away: 5.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.25 | 2.17
Away +1.25 | 1.78

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 2.11
Away:  +0.50 | 1.80

Pick: *Tottenham Hotspur*

--------------------

*Leicester City vs Manchester United*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/21/2014

Leicester City Kasper Schmeichel missed last weekend’s trip to Stoke with a knee injury but could be fit enough again to start this weekend. In his place Ben Hamer kept a clean sheet on his Premier League debut. Matt Upson has been injured all season since signing from Brighton & Hove Albion over the weekend. Nick Powell is ineligible to play against his parent club whilst on loan from Manchester United. Both players are yet to make their Leicester City debuts. 

Manchester United Phil Jones won’t be fit again until October. Chris Smalling could return from injury this weekend but faces competition from Tyler Blackett and Jonny Evans to get back into the starting lineup. Michael Carrick isn’t ready to return yet and Marouane Fellaini has a foot injury – both may struggle to get back into the starting lineup when they are fit. Jesse Lingard is also out injured.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 5.00
Away: 1.66

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.50
Away: 2.13

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +1.00 | 1.77
Away -1.00 | 2.19

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.50 | 1.77
Away: -0.50 | 2.14

Pick: *Manchester United*

---------------------

*Manchester City vs Chelsea*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/21/2014

Manchester City will need to pick themselves up after a last-gasp Champions League defeat at Bayern Munich on Wednesday. Manuel Pellegrini’s side have now not won any of their last three games, so the visit of a thus far invincible Chelsea has come at a difficult time for the Sky Blues. Edin Dzeko has not found the net all season, so Pellegrini will look to Sergio Aguero who already has three goals this campaign.

Chelsea are in unstoppable form in the Premier League, winning all four of their fixtures so far this season. New arrival Diego Costa has scored seven goals, while Cesc Fabregas is dissecting defences at will, registering six assists already. The Blues won last time they visited the Etihad in the Premier League and Jose Mourinho will be more confident than ever of retaining their place at the summit of the table. 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.90
Away: 2.84

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.90
Away: 3.35

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.40
Away +0.50 | 1.64

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.42
Away: +0.25 | 1.60

Pick: *Manchester City*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds *Check out Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 22, 2014)

*Spain La Liga*

*Getafe vs Valencia*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/23/2014

Both teams started the season on different note. Getafe have already lost both their away games this season, while at home they have won minimally. Getafe performance at the start of this season is more or less expected of them. Their two away games against Celta and Sevilla saw them get beaten in both games as their opponents were better then them. Theiur only win to date was against Almeria at home. Last season they survived relegation so their objective no doubt this season is to stay up once again. 

Valencia started the season brightly but it should be noted that both their wins came at home. Their other away match they played ended as a draw. They will want to get the away win here to show they can also get wins away from home no doubt. Valencia in their games against Malaga and Espanyol, showed that their forwards are doing the right thing and can score goals - scoring three goals each. Espanyol did managed to score but it was late in the match when the match had already been decided. With Malaga, after one of their player was sent off, then Valencia took control of the game.    

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.95
Away: 2.03

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.20
Away: 2.68

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.50 | 1.92
Away -0.50 | 2.03

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 2.49
Away:  0.00 | 1.57

Pick: *Valencia*

--------------------

*Real Madrid vs Elche*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/24/2014

Real Madrid make their first trip to Elche in 24 years on Wednesday looking to claim their fifth win in six La Liga games this season. Carlo Ancelotti's side have dropped just two points so far this term - in a 2-2 draw at Villarreal - and go into the match at the Estadio Manuel Martinez Valero on the back of a 4-1 win over Getafe on Sunday. Real came from a goal down to beat their city neighbours at the Bernabeu, with Cristiano Ronaldo grabbing a brace.

The last time Real faced Elche, they did the double over them with 3-1 and 4-2 victories in the 1988-89 top-flight campaign, and the capital club have only lost one of their last 10 meetings against the newly promoted side. Fran Escriba's team made it back into La Liga for the first time since 1989 by winning the Segunda Division last season, but they have yet to win on their return to the top tier. However, they have only lost twice in their opening five games, and can take heart from the fact that they have not been beaten in either of their home matches.      

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.08
Away: 29.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.30
Away: 12.50

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -2.50 | 1.72
Away +2.50 | 2.26

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -1.00 | 1.59
Away: +1.00 | 2.44

Pick: *Real Madrid*

---------------------

*Celta Vigo vs Deportivo La Coruna*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/24/2014

Celta Vigo's Pablo Hernandez is well aware of the importance of Tuesday's Galician derby with Deportivo, despite never playing in one. Hernandez, a summer signing from Chilean side O'Higgins, netted in the weekend draw with Atletico Madrid in what was his first start for Eduardo Berizzo's side following two appearances from the bench. The derby is a different game. No matter how you play, what matters is winning,'' he told reporters. A derby win gives much joy to the people here and that greatly satisfies the players.

(There is) no need to explain to us what this game means. Footballers know that the derby matches are must-win. I have played derbies in Argentina, Chile and I know that what matters is to win. Hernandez is bullish about his side's chances against a Deportivo team who were crushed 8-2 by Real Madrid at the weekend. We know that they have let in many goals, but we cannot allow ourselves to relax,'' he said. ``In a derby everything is different. We have to focus and play our game for 90 minutes. If they are hurting we have to try to crush them,'' added Hernandez. 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.57
Away: 5.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.19
Away: 4.70

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.01
Away +1.00 | 1.92

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.19
Away: +0.50 | 1.74

Pick: *Celta Vigo*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds *Check out Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 23, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Liverpool vs Everton*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/27/2014

Liverpool expected to overcome Everton

Liverpool absorbed their third defeat in five Premier League games as West Ham United capitalized on the Reds’ defensive inadequacies to hammer out a 3-1 victory. Thus, winning against Everton on September 27, 19:45 (GMT+8) is needed, if Liverpool want to remain as one of the contenders for the title. In their recent Merseyside Derby, Liverpool won 4-0 against Everton. Can Liverpool find their form and render Everton scoreless one more time?    

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.79
Away: 4.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.37
Away: 4.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 1.81
Away +0.50 | 2.13

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 2.38
Away:  +0.50 | 1.62

Pick: *Liverpool*

--------------------

*Arsenal vs Tottenham Hotspur*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/27/2014

Will Tottenham succumb to Arsenal’s prowess?

Arsenal and Tottenham Hotspur square-off at the Emirates Stadium on September 28, 00:30 (GMT). Arsène Wenger's side will be looking to continue their winning ways, following their 0-3 victory at Aston Villa, thanks to Mesut Ozil's magic in the middle, which helped in silencing his critics. The Gunners’ visitor enter the game coming off a 0-1 loss to West Bromwich in the Premier League. Tottenham have not defeated Arsenal the past three games.      

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.76
Away: 4.60

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.46
Away: 3.95

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.75 | 2.03
Away +0.75 | 1.90

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.47
Away: +0.50 | 1.58

Pick: *Arsenal*

---------------------

*Chelsea vs Aston Villa*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/27/2014

Chelsea stake undefeated streak

League-leading side Chelsea head back home to play Aston Villa on September 27, 22:00(GMT+8) after a 1-1 draw match with defending English Premier League champion Manchester City, the Sky Blues finding a saviour in former Chelsea star Frank Lampard. Paul Lambert's Aston Villa currently sit three points behind Chelsea after five games. Can Aston Villa deal Jose Mourinho's side its first loss of the 2014-15 Premier League season and tarnish the 4-1-0 slate of Chelsea? 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.19
Away: 14.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.57
Away: 8.75

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -2.00 | 2.06
Away +2.00 | 1.87

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 1.83
Away: +0.75 | 2.07

Pick: *Chelsea*

----------------

*Manchester United vs West Ham United*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/27/2014

Van Gaal demand teamwork vs West Ham

Louis van Gaal has been criticised at the beginning of the season for using a back three, so the manager used four against newly promoted Leicester City, but still, Manchester United let in five goals (5-3). How will Van Gaal line up his squad when they host West Ham United on September 27, 22:00 (GMT+8)? Can Man United maintain their unbeaten run of seven games at Old Trafford against West Ham?

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.33
Away: 8.25

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.71
Away: 6.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.75 | 2.26
Away +1.75 | 1.72

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 2.07
Away: +0.75 | 1.83

Pick: *Manchester United*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds *Check out Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 24, 2014)

*Spain La Liga*

*Malaga vs Barcelona*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/25/2014

Despite his heroics at the FIFA World Cup this summer, Mexican goalkeeper Guillermo Ochoa is yet to start for Los Boquerones as Javi Gracia continues to count upon former Espanyol shot-stopper, Carlos Kameni. Indeed, Gracia hasn’t really made any major decisions of note since his arrival this summer, at least from a tactical or selection standpoint; it’s largely the same squad and team we faced last year.

Barcelona will be hoping to extend their winning run to six games and maintain their 100% record under Luis Enrique tomorrow when they travel to Andalusia to take on Malaga CF at La Rosaleda. We are just two seasons removed from Malaga’s historic and shock run to the UEFA Champions League quarter-finals where Manuel Pellegrini’s side were just a few minutes away from a place in the final four, yet in that year and a half Los Boquerones’ decline has been equally sudden and devastating.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 9.50
Away: 1.35

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 6.20
Away: 1.83

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +1.50 | 1.90
Away -1.50 | 2.05

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  +0.50 | 2.07
Away:  -0.50 | 1.83

Pick: *Barcelona*

--------------------

*Eibar vs Villarreal*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/25/2014

Eibar generally made good impression in their first four matches in La Liga. Many people expected them to be clear outsiders, but they are not, at least not yet. Currently team occupies 9th spot and has 4 points advantage over relegation zone. Still, everyone in the club know it’s just the beginning and situation can get worse in the next couple of days as Basque side is facing two difficult opponents: Villarreal and Athletic Bilbao. Coach Garitano is very optimistic: “In all matches we’re close to victory.

On Sunday Villarreal managed to turn things around and won 4:2 home match against Rayo, despite being 0:2 down. “We knew this match was very important because we didn’t win any of previous two league games. It wasn’t easy cause three days before we played very difficult match in Europa League. In the first half team had problems, we must get used to playing every 3 days on the highest level. I am very happy with this victory, it’s very hard to win game when you’re 0:2 down. It was imperative to score a goal before the break,” said coach Marcelino.      

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.10
Away: 2.44

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.90
Away: 2.89

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.50 | 1.64
Away: -0.50 | 2.44

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 2.28
Away: 0.00 | 1.68

Pick: *Eibar*

---------------------

*Granada vs Levante*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/25/2014

Granada started this season really well. Team collected 8 points out of first 4 matches and currently occupies European spots. Granada didn’t lose any match so far and it’s first time since season 75/76 when Granada remains unbeaten after first 4 league games. However, players deny to talk too ambitiously. “One shouldn’t look at the table right now, it’s true that we have 8 points but the most important thing for us is to gather 40 or 45 points as soon as possible and secure place in the league for next season.

Levante has very poor start to this season, however coach Mendilibar remains optimistic. “For sure good results will come,” he said. Mendilibar expects tough match against Granada: “They are taking advantage of mistakes, as they did at San Mames last Saturday. They have very aggressive attack and they don’t allow their opponents to create many goal-scoring chances.” Some changes with the squad can be expected.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.76
Away: 5.20

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.28
Away: 4.60

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.40
Away +1.00 | 1.66

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.28
Away: +0.50 | 1.68

Pick: *Granada*

----------------

*Sevilla vs Real Sociedad*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/25/2014

Sevilla have very good start to this 14/15 campaign. Three wins (Espanyol, Getafe, Cordoba) and draw (Valencia) means it’s best start since 30 years. In season 84/85 Sevilla also started with 3 victories (Malaga, Athletic Bilbao, Real Madrid) and draw (Elche). Whole team works really hard, even wingers Vitolo and Aleix Vidal greatly help in the defense. It should be noted that Vitolo ran 11,86 km in the last match (against Cordoba) and Aleix Vidal also did well in this matter (10,89 km). It’s one of the main reasons why other wingers, Deulofeu and Reyes, don’t play in the first team.

Real Sociedad had ups and downs during this season, but certainly there were more ‘downs’. The only one ‘up’ was match against Real Madrid. Still, coach Jagoba Arrasate remains optimistic. “I trust my players and I believe we can make a good result at Sanchez Pizjuan. There will be 2 or 3 chances in the team in comparison to last game. Sevilla is a good team and we must play well in order to cause troubles to the hosts,” said Arrasate. 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.76
Away: 4.60

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.32
Away: 4.70

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.35
Away +1.00 | 1.69

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.43
Away: 0.00 | 2.88

Pick: *Sevilla*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds *Check out Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## pickadvisor (Sep 24, 2014)

Sevilla looks like a good bet, but are Barcelona really worth the price?


----------



## alessandro (Sep 25, 2014)

*Spain La Liga*

*RCD Espanyol vs Getafe*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/26/2014

Espanyol is one of 4 teams which didn’t win any league game this season. As a result, club from Barcelona currently occupies 18th spot, in relegation zone, with just 2 points collected. Last Saturday it appeared that they were going for a win, however game against Malaga ended in a 2:2 draw after Duda managed to find stoppage-time equalizer from free kick. “Of course we were disappointed after conceding goal in 93rd minute. However, time go by and we are looking forward for the next match,” said coach Sergio Gonzalez. He is a former Espanyol player and fans really liked the decision of appointing him as a coach, he has a lot of credit but it won’t last forever. So, Gonzalez realizes how important the upcoming match is: “Every game is important, but given our current situation it’s a crucial fixture.

Getafe plays poor football, team doesn’t look particularly motivated and united. Best player, Pedro Leon, still cannot play. Although RFEF allowed him to play, LFP didn’t do that and coach Cosmin Contra doesn’t want to take risks. “Situation isn’t good. I cannot take risk. It’s a tough situation for entire team and it negatively affects us,” said Contra. On Monday Getafe lost at home to Valencia 0:3 in a very poor style. Coach Contra believes his players have mental problem, but he’s optimistic ahead of next game.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.74
Away: 5.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.33
Away: 4.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.40
Away +1.00 | 1.65

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 2.33
Away:  +0.50 | 1.65

Pick: *Getafe*

--------------------

*Valencia vs Cordoba*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/26/2014

Valencia is doing pretty well, team collected 10 points in first 4 matches. Local media claim ‘Los Che’ had really tough pre-season and Valencia should play even better in 1-2 months. As it was expected, there will be some rotations with the squad. Young defender Ruben Vezo is rested for this match, Mustafi will take his place. De Paul and Rodrigo are sidelined due to suspension. “There will be changes in the squad. We can make rotations because most often players which get a chance perform really well and help the team.

Cordoba didn’t start well, team from Andalusia don’t have any victory yet. Last weekend they started very ambitiously against Sevilla, but Cordoba had to pay the high price for that just after a few minutes, when Bacca scored first goal. Coach Ferrer expects difficult game on Thursday. “I am worried that we didn’t win yet. Valencia plays good football and they have great players, however we can play a good game,” said Ferrer. One of key players, Fede Cartabia, cannot feature in this match cause he’s in Cordoba on loan from Valencia and he’s not allowed to play against his club.      

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.34
Away: 2.44

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.79
Away: 7.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.50 | 2.06
Away: +1.50 | 1.88

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 1.80
Away: +0.50 | 2.11

Pick: *Valencia*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds *Check out Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 26, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Sunderland vs Swansea City*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/27/2014

Sunderland This is the second season running they have failed to win any of their first five matches of the season. In 2013-14 they managed one point from their opening eight league games. After winning four games in a row in April and May, Sunderland have now gone six games without a victory (D4, L2). They have drawn a league-high four times this term. Last season, Sunderland had the joint worst home record in the Premier League with Fulham after picking up just 18 points from 19 games. Jozy Altidore scored his first goal in 30 appearances in all competitions for Sunderland in their League Cup defeat against Stoke in midweek.

Swansea Garry Monk's Premier League win percentage of 42% is better than Brendan Rodgers (32%) or Michael Laudrup (27%) recorded for the Swans. Swansea have kept only three clean sheets in their last 18 Premier League games. They have earned just eight corners in five league games this season. Gylfi Sigurdsson has assisted four Premier League goals this season; he has never recorded more than four in a single campaign in Britain.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.84
Away: 2.56

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.45
Away: 3.15

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.25 | 2.26
Away -0.25 | 1.73

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 2.03
Away:  0.00 | 1.87

Pick: *Swansea City*

--------------------

*Hull City vs Manchester City*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/27/2014

The Hull City Tigers haven't won a league game since their opening-day win over QPR (D3, L1). Hull failed to score in 16 of their 38 league matches last season - but have yet to fail to net in their five league games in 2014-15. Mohamed Diame has scored in his first two Premier League appearances for Hull City. Nikica Jelavic has scored three goals from four shots on target this season.

Manchester City have gone three league games without a win - their worst run for 19 months. Eight points from the first five games is their lowest tally since 2006. They have scored in 17 of their last 18 Premier League games. Frank Lampard's goal against Chelsea last weekend means he has scored in 18 consecutive Premier League seasons.Steve Bruce changed his entire Hull starting 11 for Wednesday night's League Cup tie at The Hawthorns, clearly indicating that his priorities lie elsewhere. And even though his team scored twice, for the third game in succession, West Brom's late revival saw the Tigers exit the competition. Their time in the Europa League didn't last long either.      

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 6.40
Away: 1.56

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.70
Away: 2.19

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +1.00 | 1.93
Away: -1.00 | 2.01

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.50 | 1.73
Away: -0.50 | 2.20

Pick: *Manchester City*

--------------------

*Crystal Palace vs Leicester City*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/27/2014

Crystal Palace have yet to register a home win at Selhurst Park this season. The Eagles are unbeaten in the league since Neil Warnock was appointed manager on August 27.Crystal Palace midfielder Jason Puncheon is the worst disciplined player in the Premier League this season having picked up two yellow cards and one red. Crystal Palace 2 (Gabbidon, Dobbie) Leicester City 2 (King, Wood), Championship, April 2013

Leicester City striker Leonardo Ulloa is the Premier League’s second highest goalscorer with five goals in five appearances. Saturday’s fixture is the first Premier League meeting between these two clubs since April 1998. Leicester City midfielder Andy King has scored three goals in his last six appearances for the Foxes against Crystal Palace. Leicester City 1 (King) Crystal Palace 2 (Delaney, Ramage), Championship, October 2012      

*1x2 Odds*
Draw: 3.20

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Draw: 2.05

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.25 | 1.64
Away: -0.25 | 2.42

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 1.90
Away: +0.25 | 1.55

Pick: *1x2 Draw* Full & 1st Asian Handicap Pick: *Leicester City*


All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check Out *Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Oct 2, 2014)

*Spain La Liga*

*Getafe vs Cordoba*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/04/2014

Getafe have been playing poorly at the start of the season, but they managed to beat Malaga at home in the last round. The away matches are where the club needs improvement as they have lost all three visits to Celta Vigo, Sevilla and Espanyol. At home, Getafe have two victories - the mentioned one against Malaga and also in the second round against Almeria. Getafe have also one loss on their home matches against Valencia.

Cordoba have been playing the worst football in Primera Division. They are currently on the last position at the table and they are still without a single victory in the first six rounds. They have three draws and three losses. The away form is very poor. Cordoba won only one point on their away matches and they managed to score only one goal. It is true they have a tough schedule and played against top teams like Real Madrid and Valencia, but it remains the fact they were not at desired level.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.08
Away: 3.65

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.67
Away: 4.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.08
Away +0.50 | 1.86

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.25 | 2.16
Away:  +0.25 | 1.76

Pick: *Getafe*

--------------------

*English Premier League*

*Chelsea vs Arsenal*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/05/2014

Chelsea, Arsenal try to dodge first loss

Last season, Chelsea didn't let Arsenal score a goal at Stamford Bridge while inflicting six goals to put the visitors to shame. This season, as Arsenal visit Chelsea once again for another Premier League match-up set on October 5, 21:05 ( GMT+8 ), will Chelsea's defensive wall continue to hold, or will it finally collapse? Both sides are still undefeated so far, Chelsea with a 5-1-0 slate while Arsenal tote a 2-4-0 win-draw-loss card.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.64
Away: 5.60

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.17
Away: 5.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.00 | 2.20
Away: +1.00 | 1.76

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.28
Away: +0.50 | 1.68

Pick: *Chelsea*

--------------------

*Manchester United vs Everton*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/05/2014

Benteke returns for Aston Villa-Man City clash

Aston Villa head back home after a 3-0 defeat to Chelsea, and it seems that the nightmare is just starting for the team as they host Manchester City on October 5, 00:30( GMT+8 ). Christian Benteke the one to give Aston Villa the killer instinct they lacked recently? Manchester City are struggling at home after they were held to a 1-1 draw by Chelsea, but it looks unlikely that they will capitulate against Aston Villa.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.65
Away: 5.20

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.14
Away: 4.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.00 | 2.13
Away: -1.00 | 1.81

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 1.83
Away: +0.25 | 2.07

Pick: *Everton*

------------------

*Aston Villa vs Manchester City*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/05/2014

Manchester United go for rare back-to-back

Louis van Gaal and his Manchester United squad are yet to register their first back-to-back wins in the 2014-15 season of the English Premier League, but after winning over West Ham United (2-1), the Red Devils could finally string up two straight wins should they overcome Everton on October 5 at 19:00 ( GMT+8 ). Everton rendered Manchester United scoreless the last time these two sides meet, Everton pocketing the 2-0 win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 7.40
Away: 1.46

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 5.40
Away: 2.03

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +1.00 | 2.16
Away: -1.00 | 1.79

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.50 | 1.86
Away: -0.50 | 2.04

Pick: *Manchester City*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds *Check Out Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Oct 15, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Arsenal vs Hull City*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/18/2014

On paper this look like an easy win for Arsenal, an opportunity to finally put behind their dire years and lift silverware for the first time since 2005. Arsenal have reached 18 FA Cup finals and won 10 of them, while Hull City finished 16th in the league and is a an FA final debutant at Wembley. Prepare for a concentrated and calculated Arsene Wenger side to pursue an attacking strategy right from the get go, and place Hull under constant barrage, while the Tigers will attempt to close off the flanks and lurk for counter attacks. 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.39
Away: 7.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.82
Away: 6.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.50 | 2.16
Away: +1.50 | 1.79

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 1.83
Away: +0.50 | 2.07

Pick: *Arsenal*

-------------------

*Manchester City vs Tottenham Hotspur*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/18/2014

City, Spurs lock horns in crucial Premier League match

The Manchester City – Tottenham Hotspur will be an interesting one, with City trying their best to catch up with league-leading Chelsea, while Tottenham are slowly returning to form, in position to claim a spot in the top five of the 2014-15 English Premier League table. Both sides are confident, victorious in their most recent assignment: City dumped Aston Villa (0-2) while the Spurs blanked Southampton (1-0).

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.44
Away: 7.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.98
Away: 6.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.25 | 1.97
Away +1.25 | 1.95

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.50 | 1.99
Away +0.50 | 1.91

Pick: *Manchester City*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 16, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Burnley vs West Ham United*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/18/2014

Expect a lot of goals in this fixture. Burnley is currently 19th in the standings with four points (0-4-3), while West Ham is currently seventh in the standings and the team has 10 points (3-1-3). Burnley this season is a team for whom everyone thinks that they are the weakest and they will soon return to the Championship, but they were in the previous game played a very interesting match and won one point in a match against Leicester City, 2-2. West Ham playing constantly attacking and in the previous four of five games they are played with three or more goals (2-0, 1-2, 3-1, 2-2, 1-3). I think this game certainly will bring at least two goals, and perhaps more.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.68
Away: 2.56

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.20
Away: 3.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.25 | 1.67
Away: -0.25 | 2.35

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.50
Away: -0.25 | 2.66

Pick: *West Ham United*

-------------------

*Crystal Palace vs Chelsea*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/18/2014

Chelsea is now the best team in England and is the strongest candidate to tittle. City has received Totenham and will be a tough game for them and Mourinho has a good opportunity to maintain or raise even more the distance for 2nd place. Chelsea have a champions league game on Tuesday and want to solve the game as soon as possible. Many Chelsea players were in their national teams and will have less time to prepare the game and the rest. *I think Chelsea Win this Match. Check out Best Football Odds* for 1x2 and Asian Handicap Betting.  

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 7.80
Away: 1.43

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 5.80
Away: 2.02

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +1.00 | 2.25
Away -1.00 | 1.73

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home +0.50 | 1.88
Away -0.50 | 2.02

Pick: *Chelsea*

--------------------

*Everton vs Aston Villa*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/18/2014

Everton has not yet hit the heights of last season's 5th place finish, and with just 1 league win so far this season find themselves down in 17th place. They've been scoring goals well enough (13 of them so far, among them Phil Jagielka's howitzer at Liverpool, which may have wrapped up Goal of the Season already) but their defence has been alarmingly poor- 16 goals conceded is the league's highest total, a situation that won't be helped by the ankle injury sustained by John Stones. After an encouraging start, 3 consecutive defeats leave Aston Villa in mid-table. The return of Christian Benteke in attack offers hope, and the beefed-up attacking threat should see this game produce a few goals.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.58
Away: 6.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.10
Away: 5.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.75 | 1.77
Away +0.75 | 2.19

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.50 | 2.11
Away +0.50 | 1.80

Pick: *Everton*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 17, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Newcastle United vs Leicester City*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/18/2014

These teams had action packed matches this season, and it's been very interesting to watch both sides. Alan Pardew's Newcastle has shown signs of improvement of late with the return of Papis Cisse, who has saved points for Newcastle 2 times in a row. They both have a great start to the campaign, but I believe now is finally the time for Newcastle to record all 3 points! The Magpies should be an improved force offensively but the Foxes will be dangerous in possession as well so this game promises a couple of goals. this match will be going to Newcastle.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.16
Away: 3.30

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.75
Away: 3.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.50 | 1.67
Away: +0.50 | 2.35

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.25
Away: +0.25 | 1.70

Pick: *Newcastle United*

-------------------

*Southampton vs Sunderland*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/18/2014

The host team will be happy to maintain their spot in the top on the league table, after an away 0-1 loss from Tottenham. Southampton is a team that can play good both sides, but when they're at home they have a huge goal average. With the likes of Pelle and Schneiderlin this will be an easy win for them. Don't have much to say in Sunderland their away performance are hit and miss. They only won one game in their last 5 away match (D-L-W-D-D), and this will be a slaughter for them. AH -0.75 for this match!  

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.56
Away: 6.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.13
Away: 5.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.75 | 1.73
Away +0.75 | 2.25

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.50 | 2.14
Away +0.50 | 1.77

Pick: *Southampton*


All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 18, 2014)

*Spain La Liga*

*Barcelona vs Eibar*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/19/2014

We’re less than 24 hours away from kick-off, and we’re still none the wiser as to Lucho’s plans for the match. The defensive selection however has been far from consistent, although curiously, that’s had a positive impact on our record as through seven matches, we are yet to concede a single goal. We must be doing something right anyway – and each player gets a share of the credit. Four points. Five points. That’s the respective distance separating Eibar from Real Sociedad and Athletic Bilbao – the Basque Country heavyweights might have started the season slowly, but just as much as they have struggled, Eibar have thrived.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.68
Away: 2.56

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.20
Away: 3.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.25 | 1.67
Away: -0.25 | 2.35

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.50
Away: -0.25 | 2.66

Pick: *Barcelona*

-------------------

*Cordoba vs Malaga*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/19/2014

Cordoba were cruelly denied all three points in their last outing at Getafe due to a stoppage-time equaliser by Baba Diawara, but Lopez says his team - who are bottom of the league - have nothing to be ashamed of. The winger, in his fourth season with Cordoba - which makes him the joint-most senior player along with Carlos Caballero - also gave his backing to his coach Albert Ferrer. Malaga have not endured the easiest start to the season either but go into the game fresh from beating another Andalusian side, Granada, to pick up their first win in six games.However, the Boquerones are still searching for their first away win of the season.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 7.80
Away: 1.43

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 5.80
Away: 2.02

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +1.00 | 2.25
Away -1.00 | 1.73

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home +0.50 | 1.88
Away -0.50 | 2.02

Pick: *Malaga*


All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 24, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*West Ham United vs Manchester City*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/25/2014

West Ham is a tough place to go these days. Diafra Sakho and Enner Valencia play with a lot of pace and can’t stop scoring goals and Stewart Downing is playing in a really good position. However, Man City have to win to put some pressure on Chelsea and I think it will prove a hard game for both sides with not a lot in it. Ultimately I think Sergio Aguero will be the difference and for that reason I am going for a narrow Man City win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 5.60
Away: 1.52

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 5.20
Away: 2.05

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.75 | 2.40
Away: -0.75 | 1.64

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.50 | 1.84
Away: -0.50 | 2.06

Pick: *Manchester City*

-------------------

*Liverpool vs Hull City*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/25/2014

Hull City are likely to keep the 3-5-1-1 formation that they used against Arsenal, which gave them a solid defensive shape. They will need their wing-backs, Ahmed Elmohamady and Andrew Robertson, to tirelessly work up and down the flanks, tracking back with Liverpool’s full-backs and pushing forward to provide the aerial service into the box. Liverpool are still one of the best sides in the league when they have the ball and they will be favourites to win this game, so while Hull City will be the fresher side, they will need a good offensive plan to get anything from this game. I Recommended to pick Liverpool -1.00 for AH *Liverpool on fire, it is likely they will concede again! theres a good Best Football Odds.* 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.43
Away: 7.60

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.89
Away: 6.60

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 1.71
Away +1.00 | 2.28

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.50 | 1.90
Away +0.50 | 2.00

Pick: *Liverpool*

--------------------

*Southampton vs Stoke City*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/25/2014

Southampton will have a technically superior central midfield trio with Schneiderlin, Cork and Steven Davis so the hosts should have more possession. That will not intimidate Stoke City at all because their current central midfielders have a great understanding with each other. Steven N’Zonzi, Charlie Adam and Stephen Ireland constantly rotate positions when they have the ball, but they always leave one of them at the base of that central midfield triangle to protect the back-four. Southampton may enjoy territorial advantage in this game but they will have to be careful of Stoke City’s front-three on the break. In 1x2 I will Going to Southampton for AH Stoke +1.00

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.60
Away: 5.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.15
Away: 5.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.12
Away +1.00 | 1.82

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.25 | 1.80
Away +0.25 | 2.11

Pick 1x2: *Southampton*
Pick 1st & Full Asian Handicap: *Stoke City*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 25, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Manchester United vs Chelsea*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/26/2014

Red Devils ready to challenge Chelsea

English Premier League’s top ranked club Chelsea are fearful as Spanish striker Diego Costa could be ruled out for their trip to Manchester United on October 27 due to hamstring injury. Despite not being at full fitness, Costa still suited up for international duty which worsened his condition, forcing him to rest. Can Louis van Gaal’s Manchester United upend Chelsea? Or will Chelsea find a way to prevail with or without Costa? 

In terms of absentees both sides could yet be missing key attacking players but both squads also have strength in depth when it comes to that department, so there will still be plenty of talent on show.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.83
Away: 2.46

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.55
Away: 3.05

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.25 | 1.81
Away -0.25 | 2.13

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home +0.25 | 1.55
Away -0.25 | 2.53

Pick: *Chelsea*

--------------------

*Tottenham Hotspur vs Newcastle United*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/26/2014
Barcelona looking to dominate again

Struggling Newcastle look for second win

Tottenham Hotspur will be meeting with Newcastle United on October 26 at White Hart Lane. After an unimpressive start to its English Premier League season, pressure now mounts for Newcastle United manager Alan Pardew to win more matches, having emerged victorious just once (1-0 over Leicester City) since the season started, pushing Newcastle down the doldrums with a measly 7 points to its name, while Tottenham are lodged in midtable with 11 points. Tottenham Win this match base on the stats in Condition of team.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.76
Away: 4.50

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.30
Away: 4.70

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.36
Away +1.00 | 1.66

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.50 | 2.31
Away +0.50 | 1.66

Pick: *Tottenham Hotspur*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 27, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Manchester City vs Manchester United*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/02/2014

Manchester Derby set to test mettle of rival sides

On November 2, Manchester United will face English Premier League defending champions Manchester City at the Etihad Stadium for the highly anticipated Manchester Derby. All eyes will be on the re-tooled Manchester United team led by Louis van Gaal and how they would stand up against Manuel Pellegrini’s side which remain a force to reckon with in the top tier of English football. City won in the most recent Manchester City-Manchester United match (0-3). You can have the league, but lets face it nothing will ever beat the way we did it Man City Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.84
Away: 4.20

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.41
Away: 4.30

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.75 | 2.09
Away: +0.75 | 1.84

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.00
Away: +0.25 | 1.90

Pick: *Manchester City*

-------------------

*Aston Villa vs Tottenham Hotspur*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/02/2014

Spurs look to Kane once again vs Aston Villa

A recent Europa League hat-trick from Harry Kane could be the start of Tottenham Hotspur’s improved goal scoring. Mauricio Pochettino’s side has had some hard times securing goals. They are quite good in defense though, but it was not enough to upset top tier teams like Manchester City. They are hoping Kane would have another explosive offensive game once they face Aston Villa on November 2 at Villa Park.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.50
Away: 2.09

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.10
Away: 2.71

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.50 | 1.84
Away -0.50 | 2.09

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home +0.25 | 1.70
Away -0.25 | 2.25

Pick: *Tottenham Hotspur*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 30, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE*

*Newcastle United vs Liverpool*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/01/2014

Newcastle has really hit form collecting six points from their last two games. Their form line now reads Won 2, Drawn 4, Lost 3, Scored 10 and Conceded 15. At home Newcastle have lost only the once against Man City, with two draws and one victory. Liverpool’s form line reads Won 4, Drawn 2, Lost 3, Scored 13 and Conceded 12. It seems Liverpool have hit a little bit of a lull. After that last second fortunate win against QPR and defeat against Real Madrid, they then had a disappointing home 0-0 draw with Hull. this match i will split my bet Liverpool for 1x2 and the AH Newcastle to score at least 1 goal.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.60
Away: 2.02

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.00
Away: 2.61

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.25 | 2.21
Away: -0.25 | 1.75

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.82
Away: -0.25 | 2.08

Pick 1x2: *Liverpool*
Pick Asian Handicap: *Newcastle United*

-------------------

*Stoke City vs West Ham United*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/01/2014

These teams last played in March this year when Stoke City won 3 – 1. Last year Stoke City beat West Ham 1 – 0 on one occasion and West Ham won their other game, also 1 – 0. Stoke City is twelfth in the league with 11 points having won 3 games, drawn 2 and lost 4. They are tied for points with Hull City and Tottenham. West Ham United is fourth in the league with 16 points having won 5 games, drawn 1 and lost 3. They are one point behind Manchester City. Stoke still win this match.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.33
Away: 3.05

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.93
Away: 3.95

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.33
Away +0.50 | 1.68

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.25 | 2.29
Away +0.25 | 1.67

Pick: *Stoke City*

------------------

*Everton vs Swansea City*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/01/2014

These teams played at the end of September this year and Swansea City won 3 – 0. They also played in March this year and that game ended in a 3 – 2 victory for Everton. Everton is ninth in the league with 12 points having won 3 games, drawn 3 and lost 3. They are one point behind Manchester United. Swansea City is sixth in the league with 14 points having won 4 games, drawn 2 and lost 3. They are tied for points with Arsenal and Liverpool. This match is hard to predict if you base on stats and H2H of this team Everton is the high stats im going to safe my bet going to split im going to the *Best Football Odds.*

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.75
Away: 5.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.34
Away: 4.60

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.36
Away +1.00 | 1.66

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.25 | 1.92
Away +0.25 | 1.98

Pick 1x2: *Everton*
Pick Asian Handicap: *Swansea City*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 31, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE*

*Leicester City vs W.B.A*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/01/2014

These teams haven’t played since October 2010 when West Brom beat Leicester City 4 – 1. The last time Leicester City beat West Brom was in March 2008. Leicester City is seventeenth in the league with 9 points having won 2 games, drawn 3 and lost 4. They are tied for points with Crystal Palace. West Bromwich Albion is thirteenth in the league with 10 points having won 2 games, drawn 4 and lost 3. They are tied for points with Newcastle and Aston Villa. West Brom are winless in the last three BPL matches West Brom Win this Match At-least 1 goal for this Match.

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 3.10

*1st Half 1X2 Odds *
Away: 3.85

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: +0.25 | 1.94

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: +0.25 | 1.70


Pick: *W.B.A*

-------------------

*Hull City vs Southampton*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/01/2014

These teams last played in February this year when Southampton won 1 – 0. Last year they played in November and Southampton won 4 – 1. Hull City is tenth in the league with 11 points having won 2 games, drawn 5 and lost 2. They are tied for points with Tottenham and Stoke City. Southampton is second in the league with 19 points having won 6 games, drawn 1 and lost 2. They are four points behind Chelsea and two above Manchester City. Hull City and Southampton have only met one time Both team have a lot on the line for this match this match will be end of score 1 - 2 Southampton Win. 

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 2.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 2.68

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away -0.50 | 2.00

*Asian Handicap 1st Half*
Away -0.25 | 2.13


Pick: *Southampton*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 6, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Liverpool vs Chelsea*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/08/2014

Chelsea looking to reinforce hold of top spot

Liverpool losing to Newcastle United certainly boosted Chelsea's confidence ahead of their Premier League meeting on November 8. The league-leading Chelsea are fresh from the 2-1 victory against the Queens Park Rangers and are deadlier than ever: their defense is intact, Diego Costa is back, and Drogba, Oscar and Hazard feature upfront. Chelsea's last visit to Anfield earned them three points, as the Blues remain the favourites to win here in this match. Chelsea is top of the league with 26 points i`m going Base on the stats of each team other bookmakers will saying Draw this match. Here the recentyl *Best Football Odds of this Match* Chelsea won End of score of 1 - 2.

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 2.17

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 2.83

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: -0.50 | 2.21

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: -0.25 | 2.28


Pick: *Chelsea*

-------------------

*Germany Bundesliga*

*Eintracht Frankfurt vs Bayern Munchen*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/08/2014

Can Eintracht deny Bayern the three points?

Bayern Munchen so far have maintained their impeccable home record in the 2014-15 season of the Bundesliga, but can they improve their away performance to two wins once they visit Eintracht Frankfurt’s home turf? With Eintracht losing 4-5 at home against VfB Stuttgart recently, it is highly possible that Bayern Munchen could also take three points in this match set at Commerzbank-Arena. Watch the game LIVE on SBOBETv this November 8. To comparison, on all remaining Matches against other Teams Bayern München made a average of 2.6 Bayern Won at score of 0 - 4.

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 1.20

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 1.59

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: -2.00 | 1.90

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: -0.75 | 1.83


Pick: *Bayern Munchen*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 7, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Manchester United vs Crystal Palace*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/08/2014

United with their vast defensive problems exacerbated by Marcos Rojo dislocating his shoulder and Chris Smalling's suspension. Manchester United are undefeated in their last six matches against Crystal Palace in all competitions. Crystal Palace have conceded at least 2 goals in 11 of their last 13 matches in the Premier League. Palace won Old trafford in the League Cup 3 Years ago but United won both fixtures against Palace comfortably last season and should record a much-needed win. for more recently odds Check out *English Premier League Best Football odds.*

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.28

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.67

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.75 | 2.12

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 2.00


Pick: *Manchester United*

-------------------

*Burnley vs Hull City*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/08/2014

I can't see any problems in Hull side in this fixture. Burnley is the only team that didn't win a match in the league. Currently the with 4 points in the 20th position in the league table. I think that the absence of Jelavic in this game is the reason why bookmakers slightly favour Burnley in this match, but Hull still have Diame and Hernandez and against the weakest team in the premiership this season I don't see any problems. Taking Hull to win is the main bet here, but if you want a safer pick go for Asian Handicap Betting +0.25 @1.81.

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 2.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 3.60

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: +0.25 | 1.81

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: +0.25 | 1.53


Pick: *TSG Hoffenheim*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 8, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Swansea City vs Arsenal*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/09/2014

Swansea vs Arsenal last played in March this year and the game ended in a 2 – 2 draw. Last year Arsenal beat Swansea City 2 – 1 in September and 2 – 0 in March. Swansea City is sixth in the league with 15 points having won 4 games, drawn 3 and lost 3. They are 1 point above Liverpool and Tottenham. Arsenal is fourth in the league with 17 points having won 5 games, drawn 5 and lost 1. They are tied for points with West Ham. 

This match is hard to Arsenal especially after what happened against Anderlecht. I think this will be a hard game for them. I like Wilfried Bony and I think Swansea will cause problems. I think this is Draw end of score 1 - 1 *Check sbobet Best Football Odds*  for more recently Odds. 

*1x2 Odds*
Draw: 3.10

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Draw: 2.07

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.50 | 1.78

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.73


Pick 1x2: *Draw*
Pick AsianHandicap: *Swansea City*

-------------------

*Sunderland vs Everton*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/09/2014

Sunderland vs Everton last played in April this year when Everton won 1 – 0. In December last year Sunderland beat Everton 1 – 0 and by the same score line in April last year. Everton is ninth in the league with 13 points having won 3 games, drawn 4 and lost 3. They are tied for points with Manchester United, West Brom and Newcastle. Everton have not quite fired on all cylinders yet this season, but their league position is healthy enough. I think that both teams' defending issues can lead to plenty of goals in this match this is Draw.

*1x2 Odds*
Draw: 3.25

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Draw: 2.09

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.50 | 2.21

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.79


Pick 1x2: *Draw*
Pick AsianHandicap: *Sunderland*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 17, 2014)

*Spain La Liga*

*Barcelona vs Sevilla*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/22/2014

Barca eager to reclaim top spot

FC Barcelona have lost their hold of the top spot after two straight losses, although they were able to recover some momentum after winning against Almeria. On the 12th game week of the season, they will try to re-establish their winning ways as they take on Sevilla whose mission is to reach the top four of the La Liga table. Who’ll come out on top? See the match on SBOBETV on November 22. Last metting of This Match on feb. 9 2014 End of Score 4 - 1 this match will be going to Barcelona end of score 3 - 1.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.22

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.60

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.75 | 1.81

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 1.81


Pick: *Barcelona*

-------------------

*English Premier League*

*Arsenal vs Manchester United*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/22/2014

Red Devils, Gunners strive to go up

Two teams lacking in consistency will meet on the 12th game week of the 2014-15 English Premier League as Arsenal FC host Manchester United FC, the Gunners hoping to recover from their recent setback versus Swansea City. Manchester United are confident, coming off a win against Crystal Palace. Sixth place Arsenal and seventh place MUFC are both looking to inch closer to the top four. Match is on November 22. this game is hard to predict if you base on H2H almost same if you base on last meeting Man united theirs a good chance to Win this match. I will put my bet on *English Premier League Best Football odds* of this fixtures. 

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 3.30

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 3.75

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: +0.25 | 2.03

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: +0.25 | 1.69


Pick: *Manchester United*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 19, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Chelsea vs W.B.A*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/22/2014

Undefeated Chelsea puts immaculate slate on the line

On the 12th game week of the season, Chelsea are set to meet West Bromwich Albion. WBA are terrible on away matches while Chelsea are great at home. Chelsea are yet to lose, and dealing Jose Mourinho’s side their first defeat could be an exciting prospect for West Bromwich Albion. Can the visiting WBA finally hand the Blues its first loss of the season? Match is on November 22. Base on the stats of team Chelsea a High stats Chelsea Won this Match.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.23

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.61

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.75 | 1.96

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 1.86


Pick: *Chelsea*

-------------------

*Everton vs West Ham United*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/22/2014

Everton have struggled to get going this Season and sit 10th in the Premier League standings. Two wins on the bounce seemed to kick-start their Season before two disappointing draws followed. The Toffees host West Ham looking to get back to winning ways on Saturday afternoon. The Hammers have enjoyed a tremendous start to the Season and occupy 4th place heading into Game week 12. Base on my Research in this match Almost Predict this match is Draw. I will put my bet Draw and the Asian Handicap for West Ham United.  

*1x2 Odds*
Draw: 3.35

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Draw: 2.33

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: +0.75 | 1.90

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: +0.25 | 2.00


Pick 1X2: *Draw*
Pick Asian Handicap: *West Ham United*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 20, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Manchester City vs Swansea City*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/22/2014

These teams last played in January this year and Manchester City won 3 – 2. Last year they played twice, the first game ended in a 0 – 0 draw and the second was won 3 – 0 by Manchester City. Manchester City could only manage a draw when they visited QPR in Gameweek 11 and saw Chelsea extend their lead at the Premier League summit. Aguero was on target twice for City and continues to be the top marksman in the Premiership. City have beaten Spurs and Manchester United in their last two League matches at The Etihad and will hope to make it three wins in a row when Swansea visit. Prediction 2-0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.38

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 7.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.75 | 2.47

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 2.11


Pick: *Manchester City*

-------------------

*Newcastle United vs Queens Park Rangers*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/22/2014

These teams haven’t played since May 2013 when Newcastle won 2 – 1. In 2012 they played twice and Newcastle won both games 1 – 0. Alan Pardew has orchestrated a tremendous turnaround in Newcastle United’s fortunes. The Magpies were really struggling and Pardew under increasing pressure before winning four consecutive League games to move into the top half of the Premier League table – Ahead of Everton and Liverpool. The Toon host QPR next and will fancy their chances of notching up a fifth win on the bounce. Prediction 2-1

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.84

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.46

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.50 | 1.84

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.47


Pick: *Newcastle United*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 21, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Crystal Palace vs Liverpool*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/23/2014

Crystal Palace are hovering dangerously above the Relegation Zone following a run of four defeats in five Premier League outings. The Eagles need to pick up some points before they find themselves in the bottom three. These teams last played in May this year and the game ended in a 3 – 3 draw. Last year Liverpool beat Crystal Palace 3 – 1 in October. Daniel Sturridge could feature in this game at some stage as Liverpool are desperately short of attacking options. I Split my Bet Draw for 1x2 this is a *Best Football Odds of AsianHandicap* @ +0.50 2.06 Crystal Palace.

*1x2 Odds*
Draw: 3.15

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Draw: 2.22

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.50 | 2.06

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.94


Pick 1x2: *Chelsea*
Pick Asian Handicap: *Crystal Palace*

-------------------

*Hull City vs Tottenham Hotspur*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/23/2014

Hull City picked up the unwanted honour of being the first side to lose to Burnley in the Premier League this season. Steve Bruce will need his side to pick themselves up immediately ahead of the visit of Tottenham Hotspur on Sunday. These teams last played in February this year and the game ended in a 1 – 1 draw. Last year they played twice, one game ended in a 2 – 2 draw and the other Tottenham won 1 – 0. Spurs lose three of their last four encounters with Adebayor claiming the lack of support at White Hart Lane makes away fixures easier to play. Away win expected.  

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 2.20

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 2.64

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: -0.50 | 2.20

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: -0.25 | 2.25


Pick: *Tottenham Hotspur*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 22, 2014)

*Spain La Liga*

*Rayo Vallecano vs Celta Vigo*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/23/2014

Celta Vigo is clearly the team in better form and recent results suggest that they have what it takes to extend their invincibility on the road. As long as the odds revolve around even value at Pinnacle Sports it is worth placing the Celta Vigo Draw no Bet, which has the stakes reimbursed if the teams split points. The hosts lost three games in a row and allowed an average of four goals per match while Celta Vigo is undefeated over the same period and conceded a single goal.

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 2.55

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 3.15

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: -0.25 | 2.29

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: -0.25 | 2.56


Pick: *Celta Vigo*

-------------------

*Levante vs Valencia*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/23/2014

Odds for 1x2 5.00 for the hosts to prevail in the Spanish first division are rarely worth taking, but this match is one of those rare exceptions. Valencia is not only the better team and in superior form, but also faces an opponent that is riddled by injuries and unable to score goals. Pinnacle Sports offers the best value right now, but even this bookmaker will probably revise the odds downwards as kickoff draws near. 

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 1.69

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 2.37

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: -0.75 | 1.89

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: -0.50 | 2.38


Pick: *Valencia*


All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 27, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*W.B.A vs Arsenal*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/29/2014

The teams last played in May this year and Arsenal won 1 – 0. In September and October 2013 the teams drew 1 – 1. West Bromwich Albion is thirteenth in the league with 13 points having won 3 games, drawn 4 and lost 5. They are tied for points with Sunderland. Arsenal is eighth in the league with 17 points having won 4 games, drawn 5 and lost 3. They are tied for points with Everton and Tottenham. Meanwhile, Arsenal are looking to be assured of third place and an automatic spot in the Champions League, and should have enough to see off the threat of the Baggies comfortably. Arsenal won end of Score 0 - 2

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 1.88

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 2.43

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: -0.50 | 1.88

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: -0.25 | 1.97


Pick: *Arsenal*

-------------------

*Swansea City vs Crystal Palace*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/29/2014

The teams last played in March this year the game ended in a 1 – 1 draw. In September last year Swansea City beat Crystal Palace 2 – 0. Swansea City is seventh in the league with 18 points having won 5 games, drawn 3 and lost 4. They are tied for points with West Ham. Crystal Palace is fifteenth in the league with 12 points having won 3 games, drawn 3 and lost 6. They are tied for points with Aston Villa. I will base on my H2H this match is hard to crystal palace i will going to draw for 1x2 and AH. Away +1.00 @1.61.

*1x2 Odds*
Draw: 3.35

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Draw: 2.18

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: +1.00 | 1.61

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: +0.50 | 1.60


Pick 1x2: *Draw*
Pick Asian Handicap: *Crystal Palace*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 30, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Southampton vs Manchester City*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/30/2014

Manchester City to dismiss Southampton at their own turf

Southampton have had their last six Premier League fixtures without a defeat after Nathaniel Clyne scored a late goal against Aston Villa to end the match with a draw. Ronald Koeman's side remain second in the league table which is two points ahead Manchester City. Will this match on November 30 be the end of their stay at 2nd spot? A win could see Man City replace Southampton’s seat. To win against this Man City team is a huge ask however, especially after their surprise midweek win against Bayern. My predict to this match is Draw for more *Best Football Odds Of Premier League.* 

*1x2 Odds*
Draw: 3.45

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Draw: 2.05

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.50 | 1.63

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.60


Pick 1x2: *Draw*
Pick Asian Handicap: *Southampton*

-------------------

*Tottenham Hotspur vs Everton*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/01/2014

Tottenham and Everton, keen for a success

Tottenham Hotspur came from a successful away game against Hull City (1-2) - their latest winning didn't just come off as a relief but also with a picture of Harry Kane and Christian Eriksen responding well. Meanwhile, Everton have kept their last five Premier League games unbeaten. Both teams are sitting in the English table with the same points, who will be the team to add points in their slate this December 1. Base on the stats of this team theirs big chance to Draw this match 1 -1 or 2 - 2.

*1x2 Odds*
Draw: 3.25

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Draw: 2.10

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: +0.50 | 1.79

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: +0.25 | 1.70


Pick 1x2: *Draw*
Pick Asian Handicap: *Everton*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Dec 1, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Chelsea vs Tottenham Hotspur*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/04/2014

Spurs avoiding another 4-0 debacle

Tottenham Hotspur take the role of giant slayers as the mid-table Spurs visit Stamford Bridge to take on the league-leading Chelsea on December 04 but can the Spurs deal Chelsea a crushing blow, or will the Blues make short work of Mauricio Pochettino’s men? That isn’t a far-fetched idea because when the Spurs were at Stamford Bridge last March, Jose Mourinho’s men blew the Spurs away via a masterful 4-0 victory. Its possible that Chelsea will slip up here as Totenham the best way of this match find some *Best Football Odds for Chelsea.*

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.95

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.00 | 1.68

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 2.29


Pick: *Chelsea*

-------------------

*Arsenal vs Southampton*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/04/2014

Arsenal seek revenge versus Southampton

Manchester United notched their first away win this season with a 2-1 victory at the Emirates Stadium versus Arsenal. The defensive frailties of Arsenal against Manchester United should be addressed soon by Arsène Wenger, if the Gunners want to win against the visiting Southampton on December 4. The last time Southampton visited the Emirates Stadium, they won over Arsenal (2-1), and Southampton can do it again considering their current excellent form. It may just be home advantage that helps see Arsenal through, but possibly only after extra time or even penalties. Arsenal Won 2 - 1

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.84

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.35

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.50 | 1.84

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 1.96


Pick: *Arsenal*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Dec 2, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*W.B.A vs West Ham United*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/03/2014

West Brom aim for repeat over West Ham

The head-to-head record of West Bromwich Albion and West Ham United is pretty close. The two teams share four draws and one win each in their last six meetings. The last one though went in favour of West Bromwich Albion. On the 14th game week West Brom will look for a repeat performance. West Ham are having a great season. Can they continue their great form at the Hawthorns ground? Match is on December 3. West Brom will look to home advantage in this one, but know they will be up against it when they welcome a rejuvenated West Ham to Midlands. West Ham won 1 - 2

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 2.90

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 3.70

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: -0.25 | 2.53

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: 0.00 | 2.09


Pick: *West Ham United*

-------------------

*Manchester United vs Stoke City*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/03/2014

Stoke City to challenge Red Devils’ form

Manchester United manhandled Stoke City for a long period of time, until last year when the Potters beat the perennial title contenders. On the 14th game week, coach Mark Hughes' side will try to prove that last year's win over the Red Devils is no fluke by pocketing another victory at the expense of Manchester United. Can Stoke City take advantage of Manchester United’s inconsistent form? Match is on December 3. United's form of late has been very good and they should be able to come away with another win here. Man United won 2 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.46

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.00 | 1.82

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.01


Pick: *Manchester United*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more Recently Odds Visit *Sbobet Best Football Odds.*


----------



## alessandro (Dec 11, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Manchester United vs Liverpool*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/14/2014

Liverpool out to reclaim glory days

The last time Liverpool visited Old Trafford, they won in this Premier League match, when Luis Suarez was still part of Liverpool and Manchester United were having a pretty bad season. Now, the tables have turned. The exit of Suarez and the injury of Daniel Sturridge damaged Liverpool's performance. Now, they sit below Manchester United in the table. Facing Louis van Gaal's side on December 14 can Liverpool reclaim their glory days. 2 – 0 win for Man United is the most likely outcome of the match with *Sbobet Best Football Odds.*

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.77

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.43

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.75 | 2.03

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 1.99


Pick: *Manchester United*

-------------------

*Arsenal vs Newcastle United*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/14/2014

Giant slayer Newcastle target Arsenal next

Newcastle United have been impressing this season with their victories over bigger clubs. They were the ones who handed Chelsea their first loss of the season and Alan Pardew's side are hoping they can continue their run of epic wins. Next on their schedule are the struggling Arsenal FC, which lost to Stoke City recently. Can the Magpies pull off an upset over Arsène Wenger's side? Match is on December 14. I’m expecting an entertaining fixture for this match of my opinion Arsenal Won End of score 3 - 1.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.41

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.94

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.25 | 1.95

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 1.95


Pick: *Arsenal*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Dec 12, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Swansea City vs Tottenham Hotspur*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/15/2014

Spurs, Swansea seek win and redemption

Tottenham Hotspur and Swansea City seek victory and some measure of redemption come December 15 at Liberty Stadium. Both teams were unfortunate in their recent outings; Swansea City lost to West Ham United while the Spurs are coming off a loss to Chelsea and a draw with Crystal Palace. The Spurs lost their recent away match while Swansea City’s most recent home game was a win, putting Swansea City in a better position. I feel their poor run will continue here and Swansea will pick up 3 points here against a poor tottenham side. Swansea Won 1 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.51

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.05

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.50 | 2.51

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.53


Pick: *Swansea City*

-------------------

*Germany Bundesliga*

*Bayer Leverkusen vs Borussia Monchengladbach*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/14/2014

M’gladbach set to end drought at Leverkusen

Borussia Monchengladbach will view their Sunday trip to Bayer Leverkusen as a chance to exorcise the ghosts of BayArena. A 3-2 win at home against Hertha BSC gave M’gladbach hope in facing their rival at BayArena, who were defeated by Bundesliga leader Bayern Munchen last week. M’gladbach have not beaten Leverkusen in their last four attempts - will December 14 be their best chance. It's no secret that both sides will want to win this game but Bayer the most Won Prediction on my research. Bayern won this match 3 - 1.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.67

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.30

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.00 | 2.29

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.31


Pick: *Bayer Leverkusen*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more Recently Odds Visit *Sbobet Best Football Odds.*


----------



## alessandro (Dec 14, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Everton vs Queens Park Rangers*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/15/2014

Both sides are in urgent need of victory for very different reasons. Everton have not won in three league games and home form is largely responsible for Roberto Martínez’s side falling behind the European hopefuls. Goodison Park has witnessed only two league wins this term but their injury list is clearing and John Stones could return after an ankle injury. Harry Redknapp’s strugglers have lost all seven away games, the worst record in the division. base on my research the most likely outcome according to the bookmakers is  2 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.44

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.94

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.00 | 1.76

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 1.95


Pick: *Everton*

-------------------

*Spain La Liga*

*Deportivo La Coruna vs Elche*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/15/2014

Deportivo La Coruña, desperate for points, will measure forces with Elche at Riazor for round 15 of the Spanish Liga BBVA, on a match of the utmost importance for both parts, since they currently occupy the last two places of La Liga’s table with the same amount of points. As for Elche, the current season is also being a major disappointment, as the team keeps struggling at the bottom of the table. Nevertheless, it will certainly be a very close match with an unpredictable result. 1 - 0 is my Opinion Deportivo Won.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.31

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.77

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.50 | 2.31

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.35


Pick: *Deportivo La Coruna*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more Recently Odds Visit *Sbobet Best Football Odds.*


----------



## alessandro (Dec 16, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Southampton vs Everton*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/22/2014

Reds try to avoid being gunned down by Arsenal

After failing to score against Manchester United en route to yielding to the Red Devils via a 3-0 scoreline, Liverpool are looking at getting things back on track in their campaign for 2014-15 English Premier League title by hosting Arsenal FC at Anfield on December 22 Will Brendan Rodgers include Simon Mignolet in the line-up after dropping him against Manchester United? The Gunners come in this match confident after recently dumping Newcastle United. This is my Opinion of this match 1 - 0 Southampton won.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.18

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.71

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.50 | 2.19

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -2.25 | 2.25


Pick: *Southampton*

-------------------

*Liverpool vs Arsenal*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/20/2014

Saints’ hold of 5th place in peril

Southampton’s hold of the fifth place in the English Premier League table will be at stake once they take on Everton on December 20. Southampton’s campaign was seriously dented after Burnley burned Southampton, 1-0, to extend Southampton’s Premier League losing streak to four and hand the Saints their third scoreless performance in their four most recent Premier League matches. Losing to Everton could put Arsenal at fifth, should the Gunners win versus Liverpool. Base on my research Arsenal is the high Stats i think Arsenal Won this Match.

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 2.47

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 3.15

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: -0.25 | 2.17

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: -0.25 | 2.47


Pick: *Arsenal*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more Recently Odds Visit *Sbobet Best Football Odds.*


----------



## alessandro (Dec 19, 2014)

*English Premier League*

*Queens Park Rangers vs W.B.A*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/20/2014

The teams haven’t played since January 2013 when they played two games. The first game ended in a 1 – 1 draw and QPR won the second game 1 – 0. Queens Park Rangers is eighteenth in the league with 14 points having won 4 games, drawn 2 and lost 10. They are one point below Crystal Palace and Burnley FC. West Bromwich Albion is fourteenth in the league with 17 points having won 4 games, drawn 5 and lost 7. They are two points below Stoke City and Aston Villa. This is my opinion to this match base on my research 1 - 0 QPR won.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.47

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.50 | 2.47

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.42


Pick: *Queens Park Rangers*

-------------------

*Manchester City vs Crystal Palace*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/20/2014

The teams last played in April this year and Manchester City won the game 2 – 0. In December 2013 Manchester City beat Crystal Palace 1 – 0. Manchester City is second in the league with 36 points having won 11 games, drawn 3 and lost 2. They are three points below Chelsea. Crystal Palace is sixteenth in the league with 15 points having won 3 games, drawn 6 and lost 7. They are tied for points with Burnley FC. Manchester City have won 1 in their last 1 home meetings with Crystal Palace. Manchester Won 2 - 0.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.29

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.71

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.75 | 2.21

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 2.09


Pick: *Manchester City*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more Recently Odds Visit *Sbobet Best Football Odds.*


----------



## alessandro (Dec 22, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE*

*Manchester United vs Newcastle United*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/26/2014

Red Devils ready to extend home streak

Manchester United FC return to Old Trafford on December 26 to take on Newcastle United FC for their last home game this year. The hosts are undefeated in their last eight home matches, and have won the four most recent English Premier League matches held at Old Trafford, dumping the visiting Liverpool, Stoke City, Hull City and Crystal Palace. Is Newcastle United doomed to suffer the same fate, or will the Magpies prevail. this is my Opinion to this match Manchester United won 2 - 0. 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.38

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.89

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.50 | 2.12

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 2.23


Pick: *Manchester United*

-------------------

*Chelsea vs West Ham United*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/26/2014

West Ham try to silence Stamford anew

Chelsea should be clear favourites when they face West Ham United. However, people should not forget how the Hammers hold off the Blues to a 0-0 draw at Stamford Bridge. When they meet again on the 18th game week, the results will be unpredictable, even if Chelsea are atop the standings, especially now that Sam Allardyce's side appear to be a better team than last year. Match is on December 26. Chelsea have won 2 and drawn 1 in their last 3 home meetings with West Ham United. I think Chelsea Won this match end of Score 2 - 0.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.34

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.78

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.50 | 2.03

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 2.21


Pick: *Chelsea*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more Recently Odds Visit *December 26 2014 Best Football Odds.*


----------

